# Original Boston Harbor Scarf Pattern



## housepretty

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm looking for the knitting pattern for this style of scarf. I just heard about it, and Googled it, but I didn't find a pattern for it. If anyone could provide me a link for this, I would be very appreciative. Thanks in advance. Sue


----------



## Timeflies54

http://jgirldesigns.blogspot.com/2012/11/crocheted-cowl-tutorial.html?m=1
This is a pattern for a scarf like a Boston Harbor Scarf.


----------



## housepretty

Thanks so much! The only problem is I haven't learned to crochet yet, but still trying! I need a knit pattern, if you know of a link to one of those? Truly appreciate all the help so far!


----------



## Irish knitter

Lion brand has a harbor scarf.


----------



## Timeflies54

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/L10745.pdf
This is a knit one from lion brand.


----------



## housepretty

Thanks for the help! I really appreciate it! I just printed it out!


----------



## impatient knitter

Timeflies54 said:


> http://jgirldesigns.blogspot.com/2012/11/crocheted-cowl-tutorial.html?m=1
> This is a pattern for a scarf like a Boston Harbor Scarf.


Thanks, Time...Just what I was looking for. Don't like turtlenecks because I always feel like I'm being choked -- no matter how loose they fit!! Ditto other types of knitted cowls. This crocheted one looks like the best of both worlds!! Thanks again...
...gloria


----------



## housepretty

Thanks! I have been directed to a scarf pattern for knitting, which, currently is all I have "mastered". Thanks for the help though!!


----------



## crotchety crafter

Love the look of the Lion Brand cowl. Have just run off the pattern. Certainly added to my 'to do' projects. Great idea for presents using my stash.
Many thanks for the idea.


----------



## lkrume

Can anyone give me the dimensions for the Boston Harbor Scarf?


----------



## Ewokmlovely

about 32" long 12" wide rectangle


----------

